# Used Ruger Black Hawk 44 mag.



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Looking to get into handgun hunting. What would a Ruger Black Hawk 44 mag in good condition used cost? Just want to make sure I get a good deal if I buy one. Thanks


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 1, 2012)

$400.00-$500.00


----------



## joshpetty1980 (Dec 1, 2012)

You can get a redhawk for $500 thats what you should get


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Sargent (Dec 1, 2012)

I have seen a few as low as $350, but they are the shorter barreled ones.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 3, 2012)

I saw that llama for $300 in the Swap and Sell. Is it Junk like the guy at the Pawn Shop said?

Looks SWEET! But for $300, it makes me wonder.............still, its a big ole Bad Point 44!


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 4, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> I saw that llama for $300 in the Swap and Sell. Is it Junk like the guy at the Pawn Shop said?
> 
> Looks SWEET! But for $300, it makes me wonder.............still, its a big ole Bad Point 44!



No offense meant to Llama owners or those that like them. I am NOT opposed to owning one myself. But in my honest opinion I would take a beat up used SBH or BH over a brand spankin new Lama any day of the week.

But then again when it comes to revolvers I'm one of those Ruger biased type guys.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2012)

Somebody got one for free from me a couple months ago.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Somebody got one for free from me a couple months ago.



You got any more for free, i'd take one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You got any more for free, i'd take one.



All you have to do is come pry my door open with a crowbar while I'm at work. Worked for the other guy. Won't work so well for him if I find out who it was, though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> All you have to do is come pry my door open with a crowbar while I'm at work. Worked for the other guy. Won't work so well for him if I find out who it was, though.



My luck dont work like that, seriously hate to hear that though.


----------



## holton27596 (Dec 5, 2012)

shop around a nda good used superblackhawj is 300-350. i paid 300 for mine with a 7.5 inch barrel. Better for hunting than the double action redhawks and a couple of hundred cheaper. If you want a serious hunting 44 stick with the ruger, garrett and buffalo bore super loads are clear that the rugers are about the only revolvers stout enough to take their loads.


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 5, 2012)

Rugers may not be the flashiest, or prettiest Pistola out there or come with the most bells and whistles.

But they are about as tough a pistol as you can get. Most of em this side of the red hawk are pretty "tweakable" as well. And like Holton said, They can handle hot or heavy loads with no issue.

I spend more time with my SRH 480 these days than anything else. But my main go to is a 1983 model SBH. Old girl is just plain awesome.


----------



## 1022 (Dec 11, 2012)

Got this one for less than $400.


----------

